# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  how many square meters to a house square?

## weekendwarrior

HI all, can someone please tell me how many square meters equal 1 house sqaure?
Thanks

----------


## chrisp

9.29

----------


## Gumby

correct, give the man a cigar. 
and a house square was 10x10 = 100 sq ft

----------


## chrisp

Thanks Gumby, but I'll pass on the cigar!   
One good thing about being older is that I'm reasonably bilingual when it comes to measurments.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

> Thanks Gumby, but I'll pass on the cigar!   
> One good thing about being older is that I'm reasonably bilingual when it comes to measurments.

  What:confused: :confused: :confused: 
English and Mexican!!

----------


## ozwinner

> What:confused: :confused: :confused: 
> English and Mexican!!

  No English and Cockhead, which you seem good at speaking.. 
Al :mad:

----------


## echnidna

> No English and Cockhead, which you seem good at speaking.. 
> Al :mad:

  Well stated Al :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

